# Old UK bike



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, Lurking somewhere in the back of a UK shed is an old motorcycle, with one 150cc cylinder and running on pre-mix. Being over 40 years old it will qualify in the UK for Historic status so exempt from UK MOT and UK Road Tax. If someone with UK residency were to (after getting insurance) ride it over here - ie pottering slowly along deserted roads in the sunshine - what happened if the GNR -or others - stop them? Some paperwork like insurance and registration exist but not an MOT or road-tax receipt? This is not a theoretical question.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

What results show if you enter details at https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/ConfirmVehicle?

That data is essentially what UK police will use to identify infractions. If it's good enough for them it should be good enough for the GNR.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/inf34-taxing-historic-vehicles and the link on the right hand side of the page covering MoT exemptions ought to guide you.

Having written this I now realise I was answering the question "what would happen if a UK resident were to ride it over _(from the UK to)_ here", which did seem like a bit of a challenge. Once here, I would assume the same rules apply to it as any other foreign vehicle.


----------

